# Scolopendra cingulata mating report.



## Androctonus_bic (May 9, 2012)

Hello;

Last night I tryed one more time tro breed S. cingulata at home. As far as I know, this sp. has a very difficult breeding process because their agressiveness and other factors that aren't well understanded.

I have tryed several times to do it but...this was the result...







But this time, using narcosis chamber (here below) I could get a correct sexage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjCX4EZqAvU

Here a female







And as a result... 5 hours of sex!

Here the sex chamber







Love!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjTPv8vAX8c&feature=youtu.be

Spermweb!







Female with spermatophore







And she eating the rest!







Just... i'm happy to have get this with this sp! (That is my first complete mating atempt with good results)

Cheers
Carles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 9, 2012)

Very cool, Carles.  I remember you having a lot of trouble from earlier attempts.  Was there any aggression between the sexed pair before mating?  That spermatophore photo is neat!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 9, 2012)

Awesome work!
How many attempts before success?


----------



## Galapoheros (May 10, 2012)

Interesting!  Has anybody been breeding these?  It would not surprise me if "no" since centipedes are not as popular as tarantulas.


----------



## wps52 (May 10, 2012)

Very nice and great photos!


WPS


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 12, 2012)

Hello; 

The matting was perfect no agresiveness in all the proces. I fed them the day before with half sausage each to get them full. 
I've tryed this 2 times more, with always destroying result for one of pedes. 
And, yes, I think that anybody has been breeding this since i'm in the hobby. Saddenly, T's still been more popular than pedes! Wi will make the path!

Cheers
Carles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KyuZo (May 15, 2012)

great job Carles! hopefully the female will not eat her eggs.  i paired up a female S. h. arizonensis, she laid and 10 days later ate them.  I will pair her again and hopefully she'll lay again soon before the season is over.  

also, a buddy of mine got eggs from this specie, but i haven't heard back from him for about 2 weeks now, so i don't know what's going on with them.


----------



## stingray (May 15, 2012)

Congrats Carles on your success! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 4, 2012)

And...







Cheers
Carles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sr20det510 (Jul 4, 2012)

Success!
How long does she incubate the eggs?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Aug 6, 2012)

update!







Next 2 weeks, maybe I'll have pedelings... now they are ninphs!

Cheers
Carles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ScarecrowGirl (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh cool! Good luck to you, they are going strong!


----------



## RobynTRR (Aug 8, 2012)

That is fascinating. Great pics!


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Oct 11, 2012)

At the end all was very well! 24 pedelings!

Upppps!!!! Well now 23... brow recluse... you already know 







Cheers
Carles


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice work, Carles!


----------



## Fernando Andrad (Oct 26, 2012)

Guys,

Hello, I'm new here, I from Brazil, Sorry about the english.
I just want to know:

How to Know if Scolopendra is male or female?


I have only this foto:




Thanks!


----------



## Fernando Andrad (Oct 26, 2012)

Another question, 

they change color as they grow?
this will continue or blue?

Thanks!

My e-mail: fernando.divap@gmail.com

---------- Post added 10-26-2012 at 01:57 PM ----------

Sorry for so many questions, but here in Brazil nobody has this information, I will get new pictures, and if they could, would like to know the species.

Thank's again!


----------



## Fernando Andrad (Oct 28, 2012)

Nobody can help me?


----------



## Greenjewls (Oct 29, 2012)

It is difficult to sex scolopendra. you need to knock it unconscious with Co2 gas.  once it is asleep you can get a macro photo of the genitalia and terminal spines.  the spine formation should help with the ID. from there you look up macro images of sexing for that species. also, knowing the species will help hone in on your other question about the coloration.  i hope this helps, and good luck!  (or just do what I do and don't sex them)


----------



## Fernando Andrad (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank Greenjewls!!


----------

